# The Place to Go if You Want to Decorate for Christmas



## longknife (Dec 24, 2015)

TLALPUJAHUA, Mexico – never heard of it. Nor the fact that it's economy is based on Christmas. Located in the mountains of Michoacan, south of Guadalajara and west of Mexico City. Most Americans have never heard of it. According to this story its main economy is based upon making Christmas decorations. Interested? Read more @ http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/24/w...-mountains-of-mexico.html?partner=rss&emc=rss


----------

